
Popular Chrome Extension Embedded a CPU-Draining Cryptocurrency Miner - markwaldron
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/chrome-extension-embeds-in-browser-monero-miner-that-drains-your-cpu/
======
minxomat
I'm a bit sorry for the CoinHive creators. It worked so well on the original
platform (German image board), where it was well communicated and
transparently implemented.

Of course it would have been very naive to believe things like this wouldn't
happen. But I'd like to image the people behind CoinHive didn't bank on it.

Edit, some stats:

> A few sites were actually using our service and collectively mined at 100K
> hashes/s. We have since peaked at 13.5M hashes/s – a quite respectable 5% of
> the global hash rate of the Monero blockchain.

> In just one week we scaled from one lonely server to 28 WebSocket proxies, 6
> web servers, two database servers and two VPS doing maintenance work. We had
> countless performance issues to fix and a few sleepless nights, but we are
> now handling 2.2 million concurrent WebSocket connections quite comfortably.

